# Paid M50 toll by 'Pay as You Go' before trip, then didnt have to make trip



## truthseeker (11 May 2009)

Was supposed to pick up OH from airport this evening, paid M50 toll (using Pay as You Go in local shop) both ways before leaving because the shop would have been closed by the time I got back and I am short on time tomorrow evening.

Then he phoned to say the flight was delayed and not arriving til the wee hours so he would get a taxi.

So I never made the trip. Have I just wasted 6 euro? I dont know when I may go across again, it might not be for weeks - will my payment 'wait' for me to go through again?

Checked eflow website - no information about it.


----------



## allthedoyles (11 May 2009)

I was in Dublin last week . I rang eflow next day , and told them I was not sure if I had been through a toll bridge .

They told me it was safest to pay the € 6 now ,and ring back in 2 weeks to see if the money was due .

They told me that if I did not use tolls , that the money could either sit there until I needed to use it , or I could get a refund .

As I do not have an eflow account , I must pay by 8pm the next day , or I may be liable for further charges .


----------



## truthseeker (12 May 2009)

Thanks allthedoyles.


----------



## Lucille (30 May 2009)

That is different information from what I have just received about a penalty charge they sent a family member.

He paid for a return journey in April and didn't use it at the time. He subsequently used the bridge in May and didn't bother paying as he had the unused payment. He received a bill for E12.00 this week.

I rang up and, after holding on for 20mins, was told that it's not possible to prepay for a journey and that the last time there was a payment for that vehicle was in February! The shop hasn't been very helpful except maintaining that there should be a record of the transaction. I've given toll co the transaction nunber etc off the receipt however that doesn't help to trace it apparently.

I assume that it will have to be copied to them now. 

Regards


----------

